# Transfer paper needs no cutting?



## marcuskay (May 2, 2007)

Hi there,

Does anyone know, in addition to Duracotton, if there is any other brands of transfer paper that need no cutting at all? 

That is, no need to cut out the empty area of the transfer paper before applying heat press, and the result does not show the polymer at all.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

marcuskay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know, in addition to Duracotton, if there is any other brands of transfer paper that need no cutting at all?
> 
> That is, no need to cut out the empty area of the transfer paper before applying heat press, and the result does not show the polymer at all.


phototrans imageclip


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a link that shows images of Duracotton and Imageclip pressed on t-shirts:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3801.html

Lots of topic about Imageclip.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

marcuskay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know, in addition to Duracotton, if there is any other brands of transfer paper that need no cutting at all?
> 
> That is, no need to cut out the empty area of the transfer paper before applying heat press, and the result does not show the polymer at all.


Here is a sample of Imageclip transfer pressed on a pink Hanes Authentic Tagless 100% cotton. As you can see there is no polymer in unprinted area. I alos added a little twist to it. The hat has an embroidery look effect to it. See the closeup of the brim.







 







 
The hat has embroidered effect. The image is a closeup of the Brim with multiple Letter 'E" embroidery effect. Imageclip is good for any light color as long as you or your customer will accept the color of the shirt as a substitute for white. As you can see the image has pink eyes.​ 
Luis​


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Here is a sample of Imageclip transfer pressed on a pink Hanes Authentic Tagless 100% cotton. As you can see there is no polymer in unprinted area. I alos added a little twist to it. The hat has an embroidery look effect to it. See the closeup of the brim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi luis
that's what i love about imageclip. the pic is nice. how did u get that embroidery effect i like that


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

dodank said:


> hi luis
> that's what i love about imageclip. the pic is nice. how did u get that embroidery effect i like that


Hi Dodank,

I used an embroidery software. Captured the stitched display with Alt Prt Scrn keys. Opened new file from clipboard in photoshop element. Cropped the imaged to the edges of the hat. Selected the background using magic wand. Cleared the backgound with delete key. Saved the file. Opened the girls image in corel. Imported the hat in corel. Resized the hat and aligned it to the girls head. Saved the combined image. Then printed it mirrored to Imageclip imaging paper.

Whew!! Too much work you say. Ah!! but there is an easier way. Corel has a plugin for V12 and V13 (X3) of embroidery effect and it is free. 

Here is the link: http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satell...s/Display&pid=1145299085483&cid=1145399554785

You have to be logged in before you can download so make sure you register first if you have not done it already.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

dodank said:


> hi luis
> that's what i love about imageclip. the pic is nice. how did u get that embroidery effect i like that


Hi Dodank,

I posted a replica of the hat using Corel Embroiderd Look plug In in the thread below:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t21323.html?highlight=Embroidered

I also posted a link in the thread of a How To PDF file for making Embroidered look of the hat. You are welcome to download it if you like.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

There is another new product coming to market very shortly called KissCut. I believe it is currently available in the UK. We just received printed samples last week. It appears to be a truely self weeding inkjet transfer paper. There is absolutely nothing were there is no ink. We are currently testing the wash characteristics.


----------



## marcuskay (May 2, 2007)

cprvh said:


> There is another new product coming to market very shortly called KissCut. I believe it is currently available in the UK. We just received printed samples last week. It appears to be a truely self weeding inkjet transfer paper. There is absolutely nothing were there is no ink. We are currently testing the wash characteristics.


This sounds interesting. Yeah, will be good to know it's printing and wash test results. Keep up posted!!!


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been experimenting with with some stuff in the UK by a company called XPres. I'm having trouble with it at the mo (just started another thread) but when it works, it's great, the blank bits are just plaing cotton, nothing left at all. I used it on a red tshirt with black lettering and it looked like it was screenprinted.


----------



## marcuskay (May 2, 2007)

Ella said:


> I've been experimenting with with some stuff in the UK by a company called XPres. I'm having trouble with it at the mo (just started another thread) but when it works, it's great, the blank bits are just plaing cotton, nothing left at all. I used it on a red tshirt with black lettering and it looked like it was screenprinted.


Could you share your the test results and where we can find the info of Xpres? (tried googling Xpres, which gave an equipment company rather than a paper company).


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

marcuskay said:


> Could you share your the test results and where we can find the info of Xpres? (tried googling Xpres, which gave an equipment company rather than a paper company).


It's www.xpres.co.uk, under consumables, it's colour-trans and it the Inkjet1000.

Heres what I put on another thread



_" I made myself a wicked tshirt, it peeled easy, lovely soft hand, I did some free flooting lettering in black ink on a red tshirt and it looked like screen printing...so happy. I try with the second sheet they sent, but this time I used the sillicone sheet included (I forgot first time lol) and it stuck again. So I put it down to the sillicone sheet, I order a load of it and it arrived today. Guess what...disaster! it's sticking, I can do a ting square and that's fine, but anything bigger/different shape is a no-no. I've tried putting it up to full temp, pressure, leaving it for ages in the press, putting card under the tshirt to make sure it's even, I press all the steam out first...everything. I'm so gutted as I know when it works it's great. I've looked through the forums and tried all the tips on other threads...."_

So at the moment I'm experimenting with it to try and get the great result again. Washed really well at 40 degrees, ink faded a bit but I think that's down to my ink, not the paper - even softer if possible, it feels like part of the fabric and there is no sign at all of any residue in the blank spaces, on a pale blue tshirt or on a bright red one with black lettering, which I didn;t cut out, I just put on in a rectangle. It really looks/feels like screen print. First time I used it it was really easy, quick to peel, no probs, like I said it's all gone down hill since, but I'll keep you updated if I get it to work again. I really hope I do, this stuff rocks!

ETA - the first design I did with it was a really complex shape too, lots of thin lines and blank bits.


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

Have managed to do a black design on a red shirt with it...unlike the first time there is a slight shine on the *blank* bits, so bit gutted, but will see how it goes on white/pales (which is what it's actually meant for, but hey, thought I might as well try and get a bonus, and it still looks really good!) and will post results.


----------



## abuelitacb (May 4, 2007)

What is the website! Thanks Abuelitacb


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

cprvh said:


> There is another new product coming to market very shortly called KissCut. I believe it is currently available in the UK. We just received printed samples last week. It appears to be a truely self weeding inkjet transfer paper. There is absolutely nothing were there is no ink. We are currently testing the wash characteristics.


Do you know if the manufacturer is planning to have a distributor(s) here in the US? Do you know of any?


Luis


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

any update on the KISSCUT wear results? also any vendors in the US market yet?
this method looks like it can be the next best thing if the wash results are good.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

bit_surfer said:


> any update on the KISSCUT wear results? also any vendors in the US market yet?
> this method looks like it can be the next best thing if the wash results are good.


I guess not yet. I was told by Andy H. of kisscutpaper that in two weeks they will have a distributor in the US. Its only been two weeks since I received the email. But others had claimed getting the same message a week or so before I did. I guess we have wait a little while longer.


Luis


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

The first time we saw the product, I thought this may be answer everyone has been waiting for. So far we have washed our samples a total of only twelve times. At present, I do not believe this is a product we will go forward with. Cracking/peeling is the main issue. The inks do retain their colors very well, but crack and peel easily. 

We did not launder with any specific care...simply through them in with other laundry. Even though you can include special laundering instructions with a tee, I believe very few customers are going to read it or remember it. 

Another issue is cost. Based on the UK site's pricing, the total cost per transfer would be far to high. We can print a sublimation shirt for the same cost or less and it will last forever. 

Yes, the initial look is fantastic, but we cannot find "value" with product. I am sure as the product becomes available in the states, that many will give it a try and hopefully share their opinions as well.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

cprvh said:


> The first time we saw the product, I thought this may be answer everyone has been waiting for. So far we have washed our samples a total of only twelve times. At present, I do not believe this is a product we will go forward with. Cracking/peeling is the main issue. The inks do retain their colors very well, but crack and peel easily.
> 
> We did not launder with any specific care...simply through them in with other laundry. Even though you can include special laundering instructions with a tee, I believe very few customers are going to read it or remember it.
> 
> ...


 
Well so much for kisscut. I was hoping that it would be a solution. I guess back to Imageclip for now.

Thanks for the heads up.

Luis


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the reply with results.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The other negative about this paper/ink combo was it is not recommended for photographic prints. Just text and basic clip art designs. This capability will happen one day...it is just a matter of time. Keep thinking positively.


----------



## carl2 (Jul 4, 2007)

How do all,

I've done some small runs that are ok but I think I can do better. I have an epson c88+,hp 1200,and hp business 2800 jet. To be honest I used the standard ink w/the hp's, and the c88+ I used the the regular inks also, but I got the c88 from best blanks so I don't know if they are regular inks. I also printed on best blank transfers. No slam, I used standards.
My customers are happy but I want to improve the quality for myself. I know i used standard Ink and that is a big part of it, but if could get some help with what are the best light and dark transfer papers / ink for each of the three I'd really appreciate it. By the way, any one Indianapolis here?
Gotta go, Gotta print
Thanks


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

any other updates?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

2scoops said:


> any other updates?


Updates on what specifically?


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

marcuskay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know, in addition to Duracotton, if there is any other brands of transfer paper that need no cutting at all?
> 
> That is, no need to cut out the empty area of the transfer paper before applying heat press, and the result does not show the polymer at all.


here is the link for sel cutting paper Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

here is the link for selfcutting paper on ebay

SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330207038067 end time Jan-31-08 11:57:35 PST)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

you can buy it direct from the maker here is the site..¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## Redcarurbanarts (Jun 4, 2007)

I tried Kisscut today.

I was not looking to print onto white or light garments but aiming to use it as a solution to printing onto dark garments combined with the kisscut foil.

Big mistake!! 

The results are absolute rubbish!! 

Printing onto light garments the design does transfer nice and neat and yes this could be considered a good result... however I would much rather use sublimation for printing onto light garments. The process is far more reliable and consitent.

Now back to the foil technique with kisscut.... what you don't really see when you are printing onto light garments with the kisscut paper, is the residue/adhesive left over from the paper surrounding the design. Try printing the design onto a dark garment and you wil see the glue like whitish residue which is left over surrounding the design. When you try to overlay the foil onto the design - the foil adheres to the "glue" surrounding the design aswell as the actual inked area of the design.. giving a raggy kind of look, instead of a nice clean line/edge.

I tried and tested for around 4 hours to get some good results.. and no doubt I will try in vein again sometime in the future thinking that I might have had that genius moment and come up with the solution. But to be honest I think it is a complete waste of time.

I was assured by my supplier that if I stuck to the instructions, that most people only have difficulty with adjusting the pressure.. and that it should be a medium pressure so as not to transfer too much of the adhesive from the paper. True.. the pressure does affect this quite a bit, but it is absolutely impossible ( as far as I am concerned ) to tweak the pressure to the point where there is no extra adhesive left surrounding the design. as soon as you get to the point where you have reduced the pressure enough to eliminate any residue, you find that there was not enough pressure to transfer all of the ink/adhesive for the actual design. 

In conclusion I feel that Kisscut may be useful for the odd customer who wants a design printing onto their own light coloured cotton garment. But only if it were a design that would be far too intricate to reproduce in flex. But if that were the case then I would prefer to persuade them to go with the sublimation process and ditch the cotton tshirt... or just not take on the job at all rather than risk ruining the customers garment with this temperamental technique.

I have considered using the remainder of the kisscut paper to produce promotional "give aways" for my business, but going by what has been said on here about the poor washability of this type of transfer, I wouldn't want cusotmers or potential clients thinking that this was the kind of quality I was producing.

So if anybody does have success with the kisscut technigue... and they want some free paper, drop me an email and a stamp and I will pass it on..... personally I am sticking with sublimation and flex.

This is definitely not the answer to the "fed up weeders" prayers.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Try KissCut Paper, its works like magic =)


----------



## carrot (Jan 25, 2012)

I got really excited over KissCut when I first heard of it. But unfortunately... I just didn't seem to find the right way of using it. Every second print would come out wrong (half of it missing, or "melted"). But it didn't really wash off, which was my biggest doubt. So I guess if you figure out exact temperature/timing/preasure for each design, you could use it. 

Here's more indepth review that I just wrote:
Make Your Own Unique Design T-Shirt


----------

